# Bloody cats



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My daughter has a cat, female, more of a house cat than one that wanders off everywhere. Unfortunately this has attracted a Tom cat that also sneaks into her house and sprays as it has not been DONE.It eats the food put out as well. She does not know its name or the exact location of it's home, but has offered to pay to have it done, this got her outpourings of grief about upsetting the children's pet etc, but the dammed thing is never at home.
The rspca has been no help at all.I suggested that she take it to the vet anyway, but this could lead o complications and maybe an attack on her or her cat. The owner once came and collected the cat, without a car so local and has shoved nasty letters into her letterbox.

So what does anyone suggest.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://fetch.co.uk/sureflap-microchip-cat-flap-296473011 or similar

Will do the job :smile2:

tony


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Put the rogue cat in a cage, take it far, far away and release it - some wazzock will feed it and look after it.

There's a cat been left behind a few weeks ago when a neighbour moved house and some pillock has been feeding it since then - there's always one!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Cooking Fats.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Cooking Fats.


 _Carry On Loving.................I believe :laugh:_

_tony_


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Two bricks - but mind your thumbs!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We used to have the same problem and eventually I trapped it, it then bit through a pair of thick welding gloves ad I confined it to a cage and rang the RSPCA, they came and collected it.

If you take it a distance away it will probably find it's way back - it is not unknown for them to return from more than 50 miles away..... no-one knows how they do it....

So if *you *trap it and take it away, take it a RSPCA place at least that far away or Cats Protection League - as you are protecting her cat......

Just some thoughts and then your daughter can honestly say "I do not know where it has gone, perhaps it got run over?"

The cat flaps do work sometimes, but even the ones with the security magnetic id catch succumb to the ferocious assault f a Tom cat they are much less definite than trapping and taking away.....

If the other family were truly concerned they would have spayed it before - the procedure is very simple and cheap and the cat does not realise what has been removed, they tend then to become much more loving animals and wander less, but you cannot do that to it as that would be recognised by the owners so would quickly come out what had happened....

Enjoy the drive away......

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the idea of the microchip controlled flap. We have a magnetic one which works OK but our cat has lost her magnet twice previously which is a PITA. We also have a neighbouring Tom which comes round a lot. He will wait patiently outside our house for hours until she goes out & then they're like a pair of lovestruck teenagers. The neighbours assure me he has been "done" but it doesn't seem to have dampened his ardour. Maybe they only removed one.
At least the magnetic flap means he can't get into our laundry room where our cat's bed is. Don't know why we bother really as she seems to spend most nights touring round the neighbourhood anyway.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is not the cat's fault! It is stupid owners that cause these problems.


I would gather plenty of evidence about the dangers of having an un neutered Tom cat. They roam more and, so, are much more likely to get run over. This may kill the poor thing but it might also result in terrible injuries which would cost the owner large veterinary fees. He will get into fights with other cats. This causes CBA (cat bite abscess) which are very painful and need expensive veterinary treatment. He will cause tension between neighbours - no doubt your daughter is not the only one suffering his unwanted visits.


Put all this to the cat's owner and ask if you can help. The Cat Protection League now called Cats Protection will give them a voucher to help with the cost of neutering. Perhaps you could offer to do the transport side of things? It might be as simple as they do not have the means to transport him to the vet and back.


Tip for cleaning up his spraying - Use a 10% solution of biological detergent. Wash, rinse, dry. Agitate some sort of spirit into the area to lift the last fat deposits, present in urine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We had two Toms til the kids moved out, both sorted, thumbs intact, never bothered other cats, soft as butter.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Put the rogue cat in a cage, take it far, far away and release it - some wazzock will feed it and look after it.
> 
> There's a cat been left behind a few weeks ago when a neighbour moved house and some pillock has been feeding it since then - there's always one!


If you did that I hope someone would report you for animal cruelty.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks patp, but she has tried that and the owners got very aggressive, but not in person, so we do not really know who or where the cat belongs.
Do not worry 4maddogs that will not happen.one has to try and educate the owners without them realising it.>>

cabby


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We had a problem some years ago with a large male feral cat that was coming in through the cat flap into the utility room, eating the food, spraying everywhere and attacking our cats. 

I changed the cat flap to one that had two way locking (we still use this type) which enabled the cat to get in but not out again. We then waited and didn't have to wait long - about 2.00am the first night we heard the commotion as it was trying to escape. I had read somewhere that cats hate being sprayed with water so that's what we did - chased it around the utility room spraying it with water from a plant sprayer. It went bonkers, hissing etc, throwing itself at the window and the door and eventually just lay down exhausted. I opened the door and never saw it again!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't do cats

Maybe some kind owner will put shadow in a cage and take him far away 

Although I'm sat along side him now , he is in the garage with both sides open, wire doors shut

His rice is cooking, his chicken cooked and he is at peace with the world

The temp here today was 26c

A bit chilly now, but Im sat in a sleeveless tea shirt 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes a water gun is a great deterrent. 
I managed to douse a neighbours cat twice as he sat under our bird feeders. From then on he only had to hear the water gun pump up and he was gone.

Ray.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

get a dog, and gain a companion

remember, cats don't have owners, they have staff


----------

